# Anyone at LWC Cardiff?



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondering as it'd be nice to chat?


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes hun I am just about to start my egg sharing journey with them x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh fab! Me too, where in the process are you?

We have an appointment a week monday to start egg sharing. I egg shared with them in 2013 which resulted in my daughter, I've had 2 failed cycles since at another clinic in London (we now live in essex so travelling back to use them again).


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Been waiting ages for a match as there were no recipients waiting at the time. But had a call last week with a match and now we got the pill and have to take it on day 2 of my period as soon as I get it, never wanted my period so much in my life haha 

What about you what stage are you at?


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just initial appointment again so it'll be a while till be start treatment.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope your period turn up soon!


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm with LWC Swansea and have to have my ec and et transfer with Cardiff. Xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you cycling at the moment sfj?


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Beckha,  yeah cycling now. Looking at ec on Wednesday as long as the follies have grown. Have you had your appointment yet? Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

No not yet it's a week monday. Do egg sharers know if I should've had forms in the post to fill in?


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

We have had all our forms when we go for our appointments and then taken them back in on the next appt. Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

So they give them you at the appointment? You didn't get any in the post or anything? x


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Well Swansea clinic gave us all our paperwork at appointments. The only thing I received in the post were my plan and the contraceptive pill. 

Hope this helps. If you need anything or if I can help in anyway just ask.    xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

No that's fab sfj! Do you still have an as egg share coordinator at Swansea? xx


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Annie has been the one that has sorted out all our treatment and been the one to phone us with regards to the egg sharing so I'm assuming she is the co-ordinator. Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes she's lovely isn't she. I'm glad I'll be seeing all the girls again! 

One week to go till appointment yay!

My period just started after coming off meds. It's killing me. Such bad cramps. Ouch.


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah she is lovely. I had to go to the Cardiff clinic today for a scan and I have ec on Wednesday.  

Hate when you get the horrible painful af.  Hope your able to just chill and relax. 

Good luck for your appointment, let me know how it goes. Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just bumping. How is everyone?


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm ever so lonely in here! Haha.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a bump. I start my pill CD2 which hopefully should be Saturday.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

hi Becha -  I am not at LWC (waiting for some test results from GP to do an FET  at CRGW, but went on the Wales thread and saw a new post. y  Didn't want you to feel too lonely so thought I would wish you good luck.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahh thank you talking frog how lovely of you! It's a shame I have no one to talk to here. The CRGW thread seems great x


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Hello, we are at LWC in Cardiff.

Just been through it and got a BFP yesterday! So excited, just have to wait 3 weeks now for scan!!!!
They are all lovely at the clinic. 

How have you been doing?

Dan


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh congrats Dan!

My daughter is a LWC baby!

I've just started the pill for my next cycle.


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

I m hoping to start treAtment Nov/Dec would love to hear from others there


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello precious. I'm now currently 8 weeeks pregnant with my second baby from them, first cycle success both times. My failed cycles were at a clinic in London. 

Good luck!


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

I am due to start ivf soon at london women's clinic nice to meet you all


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice to hear all your lovely successes congratulations , any advice welcome


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm egg sharing as recipient with them now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

